# Cute pics of my bully type mutts...



## Zoebug (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoebug (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoebug (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry, I kept hitting "send" on accident.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Love the spot over the eye I am a sucker for that


----------



## Zoebug (Sep 12, 2012)

Haha..me too. I love that patch  He has a big spot on his butt too. It's so adorable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cute pics.


----------

